# Giant Whip Scorpions and/or Vinegaroon??? Which is the right pet for me??



## laurenkane (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello, all!

I am in need of some whip scorpion and vinegaroon advice. I know I want one (possibly both) but am unsure about which specific species I want to commit to. 

1. I know I want the critter to be on the larger side/largest possible.
2. I want someone who isn't always hiding and if he is, isn't hard to locate. 
3. Someone who tolerates light handling time. 

That's about it. Any ideas? 
Thanks!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 17, 2014)

I assume the "whip scorpions" are amblypygids. refer to them as that, because the name whip scorpion pertains to the vinegaroon and the ambly's.

1. amblypygids have a larger leg span, while vinegaroons have way more mass and girth. basically it's the difference between a giraffe and a rhino. one is big because of how spindly it is, while the other is just a walking wall. you decide what you want here.

2. vinegaroons are always in a burrow. I have one or two that wander around from time to time, but they spend 90% of the time hiding in their burrow. ambly's, on the other hand, go out hunting at night, meaning that you are more likely to see them out and about. they also do not live in burrows but under logs and in crevasses. this means they are easy to locate and uncover without doing permanent damage to their home. ambly's win at this one.

3.they both tolerate handling time. albeit I am against handling mostly, I grant the exception of the rule to my vinegaroons because they are very placid and calm. ALTHOUGH, I only handle when I need to, never really out of just "want". I do not personally own any ambly's, but if I did, they would also be the exception. both are calm and docile, but the amblypygids are more skittish and move much MUCH faster then the bumbling vinegaroons. I would say vinegaroons win here just because of this fact.

now, it is really up to you to decide if you are ready for these animals. No matter what a stranger on the internet says, never get an animal unless you know you are prepared to own them. going back from that, it DOES seem that you have more research to do on them, because these are basic questions usually answered in a care sheet.

when you do pick your choice, have fun! that's what this hobby is all about!


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 17, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> now, it is really up to you to decide if you are ready for these animals. No matter what a stranger on the internet says, never get an animal unless you know you are prepared to own them. going back from that, it DOES seem that you have more research to do on them, because these are basic questions usually answered in a care sheet.
> 
> when you do pick your choice, have fun! that's what this hobby is all about!


What klawfran3 said.

Amblys shouldn't really be held because they are fragile. The quick movement could end with one breaking/losing a leg if you try to stop them. I have handled mine on occasion, but I try to avoid it just because I don't want to hurt him. Vinegaroons seem to do a bit better with handling just because they are more solidly built.

Either way, do your research and enjoy!


----------



## laurenkane (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the advice - I do have more research to do and was going to even purchase handbooks on both types of animals before obtaining the actual, live creature. I'm no dummy in the pet-keeping hobby. I've been raising and keeping all sorts of animals since I was very young. 

Just wanted some input from actual keepers on these beautiful and unique guys. Also, if anyone else has any more advice or input, please pipe up! I'd love to learn as much as I can.

---------- Post added 03-17-2014 at 08:48 PM ----------

And I suppose my next question would be, which are some of the largest species of the amblypygi? There are so many - what are the common pet types?


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 17, 2014)

laurenkane said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice - I do have more research to do and was going to even purchase handbooks on both types of animals before obtaining the actual, live creature. I'm no dummy in the pet-keeping hobby. I've been raising and keeping all sorts of animals since I was very young.
> 
> Just wanted some input from actual keepers on these beautiful and unique guys. Also, if anyone else has any more advice or input, please pipe up! I'd love to learn as much as I can.
> 
> ...


Handbooks are always good. I have Orin's new book on amblypygids and it's very useful. Both are a lot of fun to keep 

The largest one occasionally offered in the US is _Heterophrynus batesii_. There aren't many of them since they have only been bred a couple times in the US. _Damon diadema_ is uncommonly offered, but is a great species that's still pretty large. I have one and I love him. I've seen a few people offering _Phrynus marginemaculatus_ lately. That's a smaller species that can be kept semi-communally if they have enough vertical spaces and places to hide. They're actually native to the US (Florida specifically) too.


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 17, 2014)

pannaking22 said:


> Handbooks are always good. I have Orin's new book on amblypygids and it's very useful. Both are a lot of fun to keep
> 
> The largest one occasionally offered in the US is _Heterophrynus batesii_. There aren't many of them since they have only been bred a couple times in the US. _Damon diadema_ is uncommonly offered, but is a great species that's still pretty large. I have one and I love him. I've seen a few people offering _Phrynus marginemaculatus_ lately. That's a smaller species that can be kept semi-communally if they have enough vertical spaces and places to hide. They're actually native to the US (Florida specifically) too.


 really? I keep regularly seeing Damon Diadema for sale at about $30 a pop. I'm extremely excited for the LANHM bug fair in a month or two. I remember seeing a vendor selling these for only $20. I'm going to try and get a male and female to breed them.
Damon Diadema and Damon variegatus seem to be the most popular in my knowledge. also they seem to be the hardiest and easiest to care for.
 the largest species is from mexico I think... totally blanking on the name here sorry xD but apparently its leg span is nearly a foot and a half.
if Elytra and Antenna comes on some time soon I can almost guarantee you he can give you some great input.

good luck trying to find the one you want!


----------



## laurenkane (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks - I like the idea of hardy too - even though I'm a little psycho about keeping the correct humidity and temperature, feeding at the right intervals and so forth, haha! I'm going to NHM's bug fair so maybe I'll pick one up there or at the pet expo/ Repticon.


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 18, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> really? I keep regularly seeing Damon Diadema for sale at about $30 a pop. I'm extremely excited for the LANHM bug fair in a month or two. I remember seeing a vendor selling these for only $20. I'm going to try and get a male and female to breed them.
> Damon Diadema and Damon variegatus seem to be the most popular in my knowledge. also they seem to be the hardiest and easiest to care for.
> the largest species is from mexico I think... totally blanking on the name here sorry xD but apparently its leg span is nearly a foot and a half.
> if Elytra and Antenna comes on some time soon I can almost guarantee you he can give you some great input.
> ...


The largest is _Heterophrynus batesii_ and it's from the Amazon. Definitely massive! Maybe I've just been missing them being offered. I think it's a cycle of some sort as people breed them and get the whiplings out there.  Antenna and Elytra or Banshee would have the most info.



laurenkane said:


> Thanks - I like the idea of hardy too - even though I'm a little psycho about keeping the correct humidity and temperature, feeding at the right intervals and so forth, haha! I'm going to NHM's bug fair so maybe I'll pick one up there or at the pet expo/ Repticon.


Well that's a good thing to be OCD about 

Super jealous that you both get to go to the LA NHM bug fair!


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 19, 2014)

pannaking22 said:


> The largest is _Heterophrynus batesii_ and it's from the Amazon. Definitely massive! Maybe I've just been missing them being offered. I think it's a cycle of some sort as people breed them and get the whiplings out there.  Antenna and Elytra or Banshee would have the most info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is definitely one of my favorite parts of the year. I just hope they aren't sold out before I get there!


----------

